# GX460, Baby Landcruiser ❤❤❤



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

This is my dream truck now. I will get it someday, for sure!!! Not now, I am not in that position yet. But soon I will be.
Enjoy this video ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> This is my dream truck now. I will get it someday, for sure!!! Not now, I am not in that position yet. But soon I will be.
> Enjoy this video ?


That will be great for Pool rides!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> This is my dream truck now. I will get it someday, for sure!!! Not now, I am not in that position yet. But soon I will be.
> Enjoy this video ?


Sweet ride!!!



Seamus said:


> That will be great for Pool rides!


When hell freezes over will I let some ahold ride in this sweet vehicle!!!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> This is my dream truck now. I will get it someday, for sure!!! Not now, I am not in that position yet. But soon I will be.
> Enjoy this video ?


Off roading is funny. People buy expensive 4x4s just so they can purposely drive offroad in areas where they "might" get stuck.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Off roading is funny. People buy expensive 4x4s just so they can purposely drive offroad in areas where they "might" get stuck.


Then get eaten by some wild animals ?


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I would say that those are too nice to go offroading with. I had an old 4runner and I honestly didn’t care if I had scratches or hit anything with it be because it was so old. I gave it away at 286k miles to family to make space for another car. The good thing about giving it to family is that I can keep an eye out on the mileage. Toyota/Lexus trucks refuse to die.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> This is my dream truck now. I will get it someday, for sure!!! Not now, I am not in that position yet. But soon I will be.
> Enjoy this video ?


I uber in this truck and it sucks becaaue it doesn't fit anything. Getting a LX570 this week


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

maxroyalty1 said:


> I uber in this truck and it sucks becaaue it doesn't fit anything. Getting a LX570 this week


Wow you can afford LX570. Good for you


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Wow you can afford LX570. Good for you


Preowned I'm sure.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Preowned I'm sure.


Yeah, but those things retain insane amount of value, unlike crappy German Luxury cars. Unless you buy a really beat up and old one with like 200k miles or something lol.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Yeah, but those things retain insane amount of value, unlike crappy German Luxury cars. Unless you buy a really beat up and old one with like 200k miles or something lol.


Hold your horses there partner...... miles on a well taken care of, properly sorted truck are not an issue. Prices are right for TNC use:

LX-570 Cargurus


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Hold your horses there partner...... miles on a well taken care of, properly sorted truck are not an issue. Prices are right for TNC use:
> 
> LX-570 Cargurus


This one looks good :smiles:


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Good find. Can use for Black Lux and Black Lux XL.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Wow you can afford LX570. Good for you


$25-$30k on cars dot com


----------

